# Muss dringend abnehmen



## moodyhank (21. März 2017)

Moin allerseits,


dass ich im Moment außer Form bin, wäre stark untertrieben. Hab in der letzten Zeit sehr viel zugelegt und möchte jetzt so schnell wie möglich wieder an Gewicht verlieren. Hab mich schon auf http://www.meinefitness.net/trainingsplan/ ein bisschen erkundigt, da kann man verschiedene Trainingsmethoden im Überblick finden. 

Meine Frage an euch ist, welche Übungen am besten sind, um überflüssiges Gewicht in null komma nix loszuwerden? Wer hat Erfahrungen? Jeder Tipps ist willkommen


Grüße


----------



## Bener (21. März 2017)

Schnell abnehmen ist nicht gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vice-president (21. März 2017)

In der Theorie ist  Abnehmen  simpel: Man muss nur mehr Energie verbrauchen als zu sich führen. 
Im RL heißt das aber in den meisten Fällen, dauerhaft die Ernährung umstellen und regelmäßig Sport. Wundermittel gibt es nicht.


----------



## xlacherx (21. März 2017)

Wie bereits von @Bener gesagt wurde, ist das schnelle abnehmen meist nix... Da wird dann oft in kurzer Zeit zu radikal die Ernährung umgestellt. Klar verliert man dann in 2-3 Wochen mal 5kg, die "frisst" man sich aber auch schnell wieder an, wenn man nach der  kruzen Zeit in seinen alten Trott zurück fällt. 
ich habe jetzt im Zeitraum von ca. 2 Jahren 30kg abgenommen. Zwischen drin hab ich es mit dem abnehmen aber auch mal schleifen lassen und das Gewicht einfach nur gehalten. 
Als aller erstes würde ich mal auf meine Ernährung achten. Süßkram weg lassen, Getränke überdenken ( Wasser statt Cola) usw. 
Wenn ich dann wieder abnehmen will, achte ich darauf, dass ich wenig Kohlenhydrate zu mir nehme. Dazu gehört auch Brot, Nudel, Kartoffeln usw... Sprich es gibt viel Fleisch, Gemüse, Salat. 
Über den Winter betreibe ich aber auch aktiv Kraftsport. Daher darfs auch gern mal etwas Eiweißreicher sein ;-) 

Das ganze Geheimnis ist einfach nur - Weniger Kalorien zu sich zu nehmen, als man verbrennt. Also am besten aufs Rad und los strampeln ;-)


----------



## DirtWizard (21. März 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach setzt sich Abnehmen aus 80% Ernährung und 20% Sport zusammen. Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass für mich die ketogene Ernährung sehr gut funktioniert hat. Wenn man sich daran hält funktioniert es (bei den meisten) sehr gut.

http://aesirsports.de/2013/03/der-ketose-guide/


Inzwischen mache ich das nur Phasenweise weil ich ein großer Genussmensch bin. Aber ich kann mit dieser Methode ein gutes Jahresmittel halten trotz langer und intensiver Genussphasen. 


Gruß Michi


----------



## paburk (21. März 2017)

Ich habe es mit diesem pdf geschafft: http://www.dr-moosburger.at/pub/pub031.pdf

Und mit myfitnesspal, einer Pulsuhr und der Withings Waage für die Motivation.


----------



## tombrider (21. März 2017)

Zunächst mal sind schnell abnehmen und dauerhaft abnehmen zwei Paar Schuhe. Die meisten Hauruck-Aktionen bringen vielleicht wirklich kurzzeitige Gewichtsreduktion, danach ist man aber dicker als vorher. Zum dauerhaften Abnehmen gibt es ein paar Erfahrungswerte. Man kann maximal 50 Gramm Fett (Nutzwert 350 kcal) pro Tag abnehmen, ohne dass der berühmt-berüchtigte Jojo-Effekt eintritt. Also maximal 1,5 kg pro Monat, 18kg pro Jahr. In der Realität wird es meistens eher weniger sein. Zum Abnehmen ist Ausdauersport sinnvoller als kurzzeitige, hohe Belastung. Weil man prozentual mehr Fett verbrennt, wenn man mit eher niedriger Intensität trainiert, als wenn man voll powert. Heißt: Lieber locker und lange etwas tun, als sich kurz (über-)anstrengen. Die meisten Übergewichtigen können eher 90 Minuten locker radeln als 30 Minuten joggen.
Fett verbrennt im Feuer der Kohlenhydrate, daher bringt es nichts, wenn Du beim Training hungerst. Müsliriegel essen ist sinnvoll. Hunger ist demotivierend, Suppe in nahezu jeglicher Form mit minimalen Mengen Fett darin und etwas Eiweiß sind hilfreich. Ansonsten eher mediterrane Ernährung mit wenig Fett. Abnehmen ist im allgemeinen KEINE schnelle Geschichte. Darum ist es wichtig, sich den Spaß daran zu erhalten. Also sowohl am Sport als auch an der Ernährung. Schwimmen, joggen, radeln und so weiter: Nicht zu einseitig trainieren. Und kochen/essen.
Falls es unbedingt schnell gehen muß, dann hat sich bei mir die Radreise bewährt. Mit Zelt und Kocher durch Korsika oder über die Alpen, bevozugt im Sommer. Da verliert man bei 5-7 Stunden kurbeln pro Tag ungefähr ein halbes Kilo Körperfett am Tag, selbst wenn man Unmengen Spaghetti futtert. Also 7 kg in zwei Wochen, 10 kg in drei Wochen. Danach muss man aber ein paar Tage sehr diszipliniert sein, um nicht die Unmengen weiterzufuttern.
Letzter, ganz wichtiger Tip: Laß die ersten 8 Wochen Training die Waage im Schrank! Muskeln wiegen mehr als Fett! Du kannst beim Muskelaufbau sogar etwas zunehmen. Sieht im Spiegel gut aus, auf der Waage nicht.


----------



## OksanaK (6. April 2017)

Richtig-schnell ist nicht immer gut..
Am besten ist einfach jeden Tag zu laufen und gesunde und richtige Ernährung zu haben..


----------



## adrenochrom (6. April 2017)

@franzef


----------



## Deleted 225700 (6. April 2017)

Genau!


----------



## FlatterAugust (6. April 2017)

moodyhank schrieb:


> Meine Frage an euch ist, welche Übungen am besten sind, um überflüssiges Gewicht in null komma nix loszuwerden?



Enthaltsamkeitsübungen. Essen nur anstarren, nicht anfassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (6. April 2017)

Aber aufpassen: Laut Studien wird die Insulinausschüttung schon beim bloßen Anblick von Süßspeisen gesteigert!


----------



## Maik_vom_See (10. April 2017)

Was mir am Anfang unheimlich geholfen hat ist, mir erst mal darüber bewusst zu werden, dass teils völlig unscheinbare Lebensmittel immense Kalorien mit sich bringen. Kann nur empfehlen, sich damit auseinander zu setzen noch bevor man über Trainings- und Ernährungspläne nachdenkt. Schau dir mal in Ruhe die Lebensmittel an, die zu deinem Alltag gehören, die du regelmäßig kaufst und konsumierst, ohne groß darüber nachzudenken. Fang vielleicht auch mal an, testweise Portionen abzuwiegen (auch da kann man sich teilweise täuschen, wenn ,,zwei Esslöffel voll'' auf einmal schon 100 Gramm und mehr sind  Man muss nicht süße Getränke und Süßigkeiten konsumieren, um dick zu werden. Das geht erschreckenderweise auch mit teils normalen Lebensmittel echt schnell..


----------



## mr.j0e (11. April 2017)

Zur Ernährung gabs ja schon genügend Hinweise, von Keto bis LowFat Highcarb funktioniert alles, nur nicht für jeden, da musst du einfach ausprobieren was für dich am besten passt. Wichtig ist, dich ausgewogen und mit möglichst unverarbeiteten Lebensmitteln zu ernähren (ja TK-Gemüse zählt auch dazu).
Mir hat 



Spoiler: dieses Buch



https://www.amazon.de/Ernährung-für-Kraft-Sportler-Intermittent/dp/1539080463/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1491910678&sr=8-1&keywords=frank+holger+acker



gut gefallen im Bezug auf Ernährung.

Zum Thema Sportübungen noch was: Lass Joggen sein, wenn es dir keinen Spaß macht, bringt eh weniger als häufig propagiert. Gerade mit Übergewicht finde ich Schwimmen sinnvoll, aber bitte auch hier nur wenn es dir Spaß macht und keine Wunder erwarten.

Falls du Krafttraining einbinden willst (was ich für sinnvoll halte) mach schwere Grundübungen (aber bitte vorher von einem _*qualifizierten *_Trainer zeigen lassen): Kniebeugen, Kreuzheben, Klimmzüge, Überkopfdrücken (Dips). Sobald die Technik gut sitzt: Gewicht rauf, Wiederholungen runter auf ~3-5 Wdh á 5-6 Sätze. Das verbrennt extrem Kalorien (wesentlich mehr als dieses dusselige Rumgejogge) und bringt dir auch in anderen Lebensbereichen was.

Falls du damit was anfangen kannst ist Crossfit auch ne gute Möglichkeit (aber nicht jedermanns Sache).


----------



## Basti138 (16. April 2017)




----------



## schueszel (17. April 2017)

Mir hat folgendes geholfen (in zufälliger Reihenfolge)
- Orientierung an LOGI-Methode
- keine Kalorien zählen
- Essen bis satt (auf einer Skala von 0=HUNGER bis 10=vollgefressen ohne Platz für ein Minzeblättchen sollte regelmäßig bei sechs Schluss sein)
- Essen was schmeckt
- nicht in Verboten denken à la: dies und das darf ich nicht mehr essen. Besser: Von diesem und jenem darf ich jetzt noch mehr essen
- Langsam und bewusst essen

So habe ich in 2013 in zehn Monaten 20 kg abgenommen und bis heute noch weitere 7 kg. Für das Verständnis hat mir das Buch von Lutz, "Leben ohne Brot" sehr geholfen.

Viel Erfolg beim Abnehmen!


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## woidd (19. April 2017)

Bin auch der Meinung das die Ernährung mit am wichtigsten ist. Am besten wäre es du besucht ein Fitnessstudio vor Ort und lässt dich ein wenig beraten, das sollte zu mindestens nichts kosten, die Mitarbeiter sind meistens sehr hilfsbereit. Es gibt auch sehr gute Onlinetrainer, die kosten in der Regel auch nicht viel und können dir deinen individuellen Trainingsplan erstellen. Habe ich auch mal vor Jahren gemacht,..

Ansonsten vllt auch im Internet einen kostenlosen Diätplan finden, und sich dann auch daran halten Disziplin und Ausdauer,..So einfach ist das ganze natürlich auch nicht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrenochrom (19. April 2017)

woidd schrieb:


> kostenlosen Diätplan



frag @Matze1983 der kennt entsafter gerichte


----------



## Matze1983 (19. April 2017)

Entsafter ist gut. Besser slow als fast. 
Weizengras wächst daheim sehr gut.
Wie kann ich sonst noch helfen?


----------



## demlak (21. April 2017)

hab grad 10kg abgenommen, alleine damit, dass ich die Gesammtkalorien reduziere, mich low-carb ernähre und grundsätzlich vor dem Sport mehrere Stunden nix esse.. Wetter bedingt habe ich allerdings die 10kg bisher nahezu ohne Sport verloren.. sogar mit viel vor dem Rechner sitzen.. (entsprechend mager fiel die Ernährung aus).. Essen gibts bei mir erst am Nachmittag/Abend.. und wenn ich es durchhalte sogar nur eine Mahlzeit..

10kg in 2 Monaten..

ja, dass ist nicht nachhaltig
ja, dass ist nicht nachhaltig
ja, dass ist nicht nachhaltig
ja, dass ist nicht nachhaltig
ja, dass ist nicht nachhaltig
JAAA!! ICH HABS VERSTANDEN! =)
...dass ist mir aber scheißegal.. ich weiß genau, dass ich es niemals schaffen werde, meine Ernährung auf Dauer umzustellen.. ich esse gerne und ich esse gerne Sachen, die die Energiebilanz ganz schön kacke aussehen lassen... die Aussicht, dass mein Verzicht nur temporär ist, ist neben dem schnellen Erfolg das einzige, was mich überhaupt dazu bringt weiter zu machen.

Wenn der Erfolg weniger wäre.. und/oder ich nicht die Aussicht auf meinen heiß geliebten scheißfraß hätte, würde ich es nicht durchhalten und somit in alte Muster fallen.

Ja, der JoJo-Effekt ist vorprogrammiert.. aber auch das ist mir egal.. wenn ich das weiß, kann ich damit arbeiten..

Mir ist der JoJo Effekt bewusst.. und sobald ich mein Wunsch Gewicht erreicht ist und ich danach wieder zunehme, ist eine regelmässige Kontrolle eben wichtig.. und sobald ich die mir selbst gesetzte Grenze beim zunehmen erreiche, gibt es halt wieder eine Phase des Verzichts bzw. des Abspeckens..

So muss ich mich nicht durchgängig zu etwas durchringen (aka quälen) was nicht in MEINER Natur liegt.. sondern nur bei Bedarf.

Ob es klappen wird? ich weiß es noch nicht.. ich hab jedenfalls noch ca. 10kg bis zu meinem max.-Wunschgewicht vor mir.. die bisherigen 10kg ermutigen mich jedoch ENORM.... und es kommt ja noch Sport dazu =)

Was mir sehr geholfen hat: Low-Carb Ernährung..
mir wurde gesagt, dass Kohlenhydrate sich auf den Blutzuckerspiegel auswirken und den zum schwanken bringen.. und wenn der schwankt, hat man eher Fressattacken.. obs stimmt, weiß ich nicht.. aber bei mir klappte es:
Ich hab "einfach" eine ganze Woche sehr gleichmäßig sehr wenige Kohlenhydrate zu mir genommen.. und auf einmal war es viel viel einfacher auch kleine Portionen zu essen.. oder gar auf Süßkram oder ähnliches zu verzichten.. Die Heißhungerattacken waren wie weggeblasen..

Parallel viel Wasser trinken.. oder wie ich: Saftschorlen

Trotz, dass ich durchgängig nahezu am Fasten bin, habe ich keine Mangelerscheinungen oder ähnliches.. ich fühle mich so fit, wie seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr..


----------



## Deleted 331894 (31. Mai 2017)

FDH. (Friss die Haelfte) dafuer mehr Spocht.

Paeleo... Palloaet... Pala... diese Neandertaler Ernaehrung halt. Und das ganze ein paar Jahre durchhalten. Dazu noch deine genetische Disposition einrechnen und deinen taeglichen Stresslevel runterfahren.

Haette einer hier ne null Komma nix Methode, dann wuerd er nicht im Forum rumbommeln sonder seine Millionen in St. Tropez verbraten...


----------



## demlak (31. Mai 2017)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Haette einer hier ne null Komma nix Methode, dann wuerd er nicht im Forum rumbommeln sonder seine Millionen in St. Tropez verbraten...


es gibt genug methoden die 1a funktionieren.. wenn man sie denn auch 1:1 umsetzt.. das problem ist doch in erster linie die umsetzung..


----------

